# What is your favorite bean dish.



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 21, 2019)

I love beans.  I love Boston Baked Beans, beans and ham hocks, 3 bean salads, beans in chili, beans with hot dogs, and barbecue style beans.  That being said, I am sometimes just in the mood for a savory, rather than sweet bean dish.  When that happens, I love cassoulette.  Here is a Youtube Link that shows how to make a wonderful cassolette.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKGsoQM5YJk  this is a rather time consuming way of making this French bean stew, but is well worth the effort, especially if you are making a large batch to take to a pot luck.  

So what is your favorite bean dish?  Is it refried beans, or maybe black beans in rice?  Let us know.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 21, 2019)

Picking a favorite bean dish for me would be like picking a favorite tomato dish! I couldn't even pick a favorite bean out of all of those dried legumes I have in my pantry.   

Probably the bean dish that I have made more than any others is that lentil salad I make, or variations thereof, countless times in the summer, using many of those cherry tomatoes, herbs, and peppers from the garden.  Many years ago I got liking those lentil salads; however, those green lentils (the only kinds I knew back then), would turn mushy quickly, just a little bit past the perfect al dente point.  Fortunately, way back then, in around '90 or  '91, a family opened up a small Pakistani/Indian grocery, in a little strip mall on my route, and that was the first time I had seen all of those legumes!   So I asked the guy which of all those lentils would be good for something like that, that I wanted to stay firm, and the guy immediately pointed me to the chana dal.   He sort of gave me a tutorial on all the different dal he had, telling me how some looked very similar,  they cooked up very different.  He also told me some of the different dishes cooked with them, but I knew nothing about that back then.  The chana dal definitely is the  best one for staying firm - even when it seems to be over-cooked, when chilled, they get crunchy again. The chana dal is the legume that I use the most, for the salads, as well as many other dishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2019)

pepperhead212 said:


> Picking a favorite bean dish for me would be like picking a favorite tomato dish! I couldn't even pick a favorite bean out of all of those dried legumes I have in my pantry.
> 
> Probably the bean dish that I have made more than any others is that lentil salad I make...


Beans and lentils are both legumes, but they're in different branches of the botanical family.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm not a huge fan of beans, but I do love baked beans  And refried beans made with pintos and seasoned with salsa, lime juice and cilantro. Much better than plain refried beans.

I really want to make cassoulet this winter, with genuine Tarbais beans and Toulouse sausage. I'm planning to use this recipe from Chef John:
https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2016/03/cassoulet-worlds-most-complex-simple.html
https://youtu.be/uOL-IgFC61c


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2019)

Canned butter beans.

A can of butter beans with the liquid and an equal amount of chopped celery, onion, and carrots simmered for about 15 minutes until the vegetables are tender. I add a packet of GOYA ham bouillon, red pepper flakes, pepper, etc... This makes roughly two one-cup servings that can be reheated in the microwave.

Another option is a can of butter beans and a can of diced tomatoes with various seasonings, odds n' ends of vegetables, etc... for a quick minestrone.

They are also good for a quick version of beans and greens made with fresh escarole, a little onion, crushed garlic, hot pepper flakes and a blizzard of grated cheese. 

The butter beans are relatively low in net carbs compared to other beans and they don't spike my blood sugar like other starchy foods.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 21, 2019)

I like beans of every kind and cooked most every way. One favorite would be butter beans with cornbread and greens.

And... as if I needed an excuse...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbxMDsJPXKw


----------



## taxlady (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm really not a fan of most bean dishes. Green beans and was beans are good, but I prefer them on their own. I have only once enjoyed baked beans. A friend made it. It was beans from her garden that had not been dried and she substituted bear for pork. There was also very little sugar or other sweetener. *I really enjoy Greek style, marinated fava beans.* That's about it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 21, 2019)

Hmmm....hard for me to choose.  I love most bean dishes.  I guess navy beans and ham with celery, carrots and onions would be one of my faves.  It's a comfort dish to me and reminds me of my childhood.  I also love baked beans, and 3 bean salad as a summer dish.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 21, 2019)

Mine is Ham and Bean soup made from the leftover ham/bone from christmas. 

CD

.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 22, 2019)

If I had to pick a favorite, it would be red beans and rice. Since I don't, I have favorites from several cuisines.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2019)

I owuld be remiss if I ddn'tt mention my love of a particular version of baked beans.  It includes brown sugar, diced onion, a little bit of tomato puree, either maple syrup, or molasses, defending on my mood, navy and great northern beans, ham hocks, or side pork, chili powder, and a bit of yellow mustard.

when these ingredients are all balanced out, the beans are not sticky-sweet, or strictly savory, but a blending of both.  Diced peppers can also be added for extra flavor.

Not often, but once in a while, I'll substitute chunky ground beef for the pork. 
That tastes great as well.  Of course I also like other varieties of baked beans as well,but that recipe is my favorite for baked beans.  I don't like many of the canned bbq beans.  They just don't taste like BBQ, but are often too smokey, or too salty, and sometimes are a bit bitter.  I'll stick with jome-made.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 22, 2019)

I like most beans, as long as they are not sweet and have no taste of molasses.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 22, 2019)

By far, my favorite bean dish is frijoles ranchero (ranch style beans). You have no idea how disappointed I was when I found out they don't sell the canned version in Western New York and I had to make my own.






*Frijoles Ranchero*​
_Ingredients:_

1 lb dried pinto beans
6 ancho chiles, stems and seeds removed
1 yellow onion, chopped
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and chopped 
1 bell pepper, seeded and chopped
1 Tbs light olive oil
1 (15 oz can) crushed tomatoes 
1 tsp brown sugar
1 tsp apple cider vinegar
1 tsp paprika
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp chili powder 
½ tsp Mexican oregano
1 cup of water
6 cups of beef broth
Salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste
Chopped fresh cilantro and scallions cut on the bias for garnish
_Instructions_

Soak the beans covered in water overnight, then drain and rinse the soaked beans. Place them in a Dutch oven, cover them with fresh water by about 3 inches. Over high heat, bring the beans to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer for about 3 hours, adding more water as necessary, until the beans are tender. While the beans cook, toast the ancho chiles in a cast iron skillet for two minutes a side, turning once. Put the chiles in a bowl of fresh water and soak them for 30 to 60 minutes, until soft. 

In a non-stick pan, heat 1 Tbs of olive oil to shimmering and sauté the chopped onions, bell pepper and jalapeño until the onions are translucent. Add the chopped garlic and sauté for another 30 to 45 seconds, until fragrant. Allow the onions, bell pepper, jalapenos, and garlic to cool. Roughly chop the ancho chiles and put them and the sautéed vegetables into a blender jar.  Add the tomatoes, brown sugar, apple cider vinegar, paprika, cumin, chili powder, oregano, and water to the blender jar and puree until smooth.

Put the pinto beans and beef broth into a heavy pot and stir in the puree. Bring the pot to a boil, stir, and reduce to a simmer. Simmer, stirring occasionally for 2½ to 3 hours, until the sauce reaches the desired thickness. Stir in salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste. Place the Ranch Beans in a serving bowl and garnish with fresh cilantro and scallions.


----------



## blissful (Mar 6, 2022)

SirLoin, I made this today. The difference, I cooked the beans until almost done, then drained it and put almost everything in with it. 

I had to cut back on the chilies and hold off on jalapeno, for mr bliss, but I like it with both included. Pretty good stuff!


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 7, 2022)

Our favorite winter bean meal is navy beans and ham hock. With, of course, corn bread.

We do enjoy a wide variety of other beans, also.

Ross


----------



## karadekoolaid (Mar 7, 2022)

I love beans, anyway you like.  Particular favourites are pasta e fagioli, Greek style bean salad with olives and feta,  baked beans,  and Indian Rajma.


----------



## msmofet (Mar 7, 2022)

Just Cooking said:


> Our favorite winter bean meal is navy beans and ham hock. With, of course, corn bread.
> 
> We do enjoy a wide variety of other beans, also.
> 
> RossView attachment 51118View attachment 51119



Looks and sounds great! I make my corn bread in the exact same pan.


----------



## Silversage (Mar 7, 2022)

My favorite are green beans!  Not the legumes.  I've never been a fan of the legumes - I'll eat them if they're served, but don't enjoy them enough to be bothered cooking them.  



Green beans, lima beans, other green varieties are fine.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 14, 2022)

Great Northern. White beans. I make Italian bean soup with them.  I did not like them growing up but love the bean soup today.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 14, 2022)

I like sweet-tart, smoky baked beans and Italian pasta fagioli soup with beans and greens. When I was growing up, I loved Campbell's Bean with Bacon Soup. I found a copycat recipe for the Instant Pot for it and made that a couple of years ago. It was pretty good.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 14, 2022)

My hands down choice would be German/Mexican fusion.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 14, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I'm really not a fan of most bean dishes. Green beans and was wax beans are good, but I prefer them on their own. I have only once enjoyed baked beans. A friend made it. It was beans from her garden that had not been dried and she substituted bear for pork. There was also very little sugar or other sweetener. *I really enjoy Greek style, marinated fava beans.* That's about it.



Since I wrote that, two and a half years ago, I have started enjoying soup with beans, Italian sausage, and greens.

They still aren't a favourite, but I do like them added to other stuff, as long as they don't overwhelm the other food.


----------



## rodentraiser (Apr 3, 2022)

Refried beans, hands down. I could eat the every day and not get tired of them. Which reminds me I have a question about them I want to ask in a new thread...


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 5, 2022)

Roll_Bones said:


> Great Northern. White beans. I make Italian bean soup with them.  I did not like them growing up but love the bean soup today.



Care to post the recipe? Please. My wife likes bean soup, I've been promising her to make one. 

Personally I hate beans.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 6, 2022)

I have one more favorite bean dish. It's my mother's version of Sicilian braciola di maiale con fagioli al uccelletto or pork chops and beans. It's much simpler than Nick Stellino's recipe and doesn't take very long to prepare.

In two Tablespoons of light tasting olive oil, season four thick cut boneless pork chops generously with salt & pepper, then sauté them over medium heat in a deep non-stick skillet until lightly browned on each side. DO NOT OVERCOOK! Three minutes a side should do it.

Remove pork chops from skillet, drain off oil, replace chops and add one large can of Campbell's pork and beans and one can of water. Simmer over medium low heat until the liquid thickens to a sauce-like consistency. You can use a different brand of canned beans, but no one matches the flavor of the sauce in Campbell's beans, which is enhanced by braising the pork chops in it.

My mother always said, "You will never get a dry pork chop when you cook them like this."


----------

